# Foam for Camper cushions



## F/F 3Der (Mar 23, 2008)

check into shops that reupolster (sp) couches and chairs


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

*foam*

cheap foam mattress from ikea 55 dollars or so good dense foam..


----------



## araz2114 (Jan 13, 2003)

http://www.thefoamstore.ca/contact.php

That should do what you want.


----------



## Maxtor (Jan 7, 2007)

araz2114 said:


> http://www.thefoamstore.ca/contact.php
> 
> That should do what you want.


 Wow, good selection of stuff there. Thanks


----------



## MLabonte (Jan 19, 2009)

you could also contact woodbridge foam - sure they have some stuff that did not meet the requirments but would work great for camper cushions - if you need more info PM me.


----------

